# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Briot Emotion Technician Wanted for Safety Bevel Assembly Unit Repair-Replace Bushing

## jcxover2

Any Technicians Los Angeles.

----------


## jefe

> Any Technicians available for hire to replace bushings for my Briot Emotion's Safety Bevel Assembly Unit.  The Unit arm comes out but is hardly spinning.  Briot told me bushings made need to be replaced.  I am located near Los Angeles.


Briot has no service reps in the LA area?

----------


## mattc-ait

Hello,

Sorry you are having issues with your Emotion, we do have field technicians that service the Los Angeles metro area, please contact us at 800-729-1959 for more assistance.

----------

